# How to setup a Failover IP with OVH ?



## bryn1u (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello,

I have been trying to setup this f.... ip so long. I've lose my faith ! I always abondon FreeBSD becouse of this situation, but my sentiment is so strong to FreeBSD. I have decided don't eat, don't sleep until resolve this s...t.

*IP Gateway* - 91.121.78.254
*IP Failover* - 79.137.46.236
*Required mac address* - 02:00:00:40:5e:f4

*ifconfig:*






*rc.conf:*





*start_if.re0*




*
netstat -nr and resolv.conf*



 
*ping freebsd.org



 
*
Someone can tell my why this crap configuration still doesn't want to work ???
When i do the same configuration on *linux* it works like a charm (the same ip gateway, the same ip failover and the same macaddress).

What is wrong with it ?
I would be really greatful for help !


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2017)

What exactly are you trying to do? I don't know what you're trying to configure here but it has nothing to do with IP Failover. Creating duplicate MAC addresses on your network is pretty much guaranteed to cause issues.

There are also some discrepancies. You mention 79.137.46.236 but the machine is configured for 79.137.46.237. It also has a 255.255.255.255 subnet mask. Not exactly a common configuration.  Having a default gateway (or any kind of gateway) outside of the subnet is also a problem (it can never be reached).


----------



## gkontos (Aug 23, 2017)

OVH is a big clusterfuck. If you want my opinion stay away from them. 


```
ifconfig_re0="inet 79.137.46.236 netmask 255.255.255.255 broadcast 79.137.46.236"
static_routes="ovh"
route_ovh="-net 91.121.78.254 -iface re0"
defaultrouter="91.121.78.254"
```


----------



## bryn1u (Aug 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> What exactly are you trying to do? I don't know what you're trying to configure here but it has nothing to do with IP Failover. Creating duplicate MAC addresses on your network is pretty much guaranteed to cause issues.
> 
> There are also some discrepancies. You mention 79.137.46.236 but the machine is configured for 79.137.46.237. It also has a 255.255.255.255 subnet mask. Not exactly a common configuration.  Having a default gateway (or any kind of gateway) outside of the subnet is also a problem (it can never be reached).



This is not true. This is required by OVH ! This configuration should work ! Look at this subject.
This is exactly the same problem:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/51233/

IP failover/32 needs generated virtual mac addres for virtual machine like FreeBSD is installed as a guest kvm. From documentation and based on linux for all working kvm guests the gateway is 91.121.78.254 which is /24 prefix. I know that looks like shit but for network OVH is really working.


----------



## bryn1u (Aug 23, 2017)

gkontos said:


> OVH is a big clusterfuck. If you want my opinion stay away from them.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes, i agree with your statement. I can't stay away because i have a dedicated server with 8 ips failover from 8 countries. If i want to lunch guest kvm this configuration needs to be done. There is no other way and i think you know it. I will try with your recipe and let you know. Thanks !


----------



## bryn1u (Aug 23, 2017)

gkontos said:


> OVH is a big clusterfuck. If you want my opinion stay away from them.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


*
netstat -nr and ping freebsd.org*




*gkontos*
I have no idea how do you know about it but it's working !!! There is the first time when FreeBSD is working as guest kvm with failover and generated virtual mac address ! Im really happy. This soultion is not even on the official OVH site. It is not even in any OVH documentation. Could you tell me how do you know about it ?


----------



## gkontos (Aug 24, 2017)

bryn1u said:


> *gkontos*
> I have no idea how do you know about it but it's working !!! There is the first time when FreeBSD is working as guest kvm with failover and generated virtual mac address ! Im really happy. This soultion is not even on the official OVH site. It is not even in any OVH documentation. Could you tell me how do you know about it ?



I had a client who was using OVH. They had a similar set up on a Debian server. This is the only way actually to use a default gateway that is not in your network.


----------



## bryn1u (Aug 24, 2017)

I was reading on internet so many similar problems and what i see that many many people can't handle with this.
I have another question. I have setup as you wrote. I have an another ip failover which i want to add to my re0 but as a normal ip without generated viratual mac address. I have added to rc.conf like this:

New IP = 178.32.60.216

rc.conf

```
ifconfig_re0="inet 79.137.46.236 netmask 255.255.255.255 broadcast 79.137.46.236"
ifconfig_re0_alias0="inet 178.32.60.216 netmask 255.255.255.255 178.32.60.216"

static_routes="ovh"
route_ovh="-net 91.121.78.254 -iface re0"
defaultrouter="91.121.78.254"
```

ifconfig

```
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=8009b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
   ether 02:00:00:40:5e:f4
   hwaddr 52:54:00:d4:b0:d6
   inet 79.137.46.236 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 79.137.46.236
   inet 178.32.60.216 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 178.32.60.216
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
   status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   groups: lo
```
And of course it doesn't work !
It's totally weird for me. When i add one or all failover ips to the main server with main ip 91.121.78.120 (gateway 91.121.78.254) everything works like a charm. But when i create guest kvm using br0 (bridge is required obviously) i need to generate new mac address for ip failover for that new kvm guest and then i want to add another ip failover to this created guest kvm then this added ip doesn't work ! So how should i understand it ?
All ip failovers i can add to the main ip (91.121.78.120 for example eth0:0 eth0:1 etc...)  and physical server but for all kvm guests with generated mac address per ip i can create only one kvm guest with one ip failover ? Im being so idiot. I stop understand everything about network.


----------



## gkontos (Aug 24, 2017)

If I am not mistaken you need to specify the MAC address to be the same somewhere in the OVH web panel.


----------



## bryn1u (Aug 24, 2017)

Nope it doesn't work either.


----------



## bryn1u (Aug 24, 2017)

Heh. The funniest thing is that i can't even NAT jail ip 192.168.0.1 with ip failover where ip failover is assign to the FreeBSD guest. It's really shit !


----------



## bryn1u (Oct 12, 2017)

gkontos
Have you ever managed add another IP when you installed guest kvm with ip failover ? When i add one works fine, when i add one more with the same generated mac address the second ip has been added, doesn't work. I dont know why. I have been trying many ways but still doesn't want to work (


----------

